# where is the official game thread?



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

where is the official game thread of tonight´s game against the pistons?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> where is the official game thread of tonight´s game against the pistons?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> where is the official game thread of tonight´s game against the pistons?


Watching the Sugar Bowl.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> where is the official game thread of tonight´s game against the pistons?


right here?

got the detroit feed on league pass tonight. eddy out with the flu.


starters:

billups
hamilton
b wallace
r wallace
prince

duhon
hinrich
tyson
davis
deng


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

audio link?????????????


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

i guess no audio link avalaible on the net


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

luol on fire!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

detroit can't buy a bucket!

8-0 bulls 7:33 1st

deng on fire with 6 on 3/3 shooting!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice start....making some stops against them...


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I never thought I would say this, but we are really missing eddy on the glass.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Bulls probably going to shoot jumpers today, it could get ugly.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

2 quick fous for rasheed wallace


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

detroit announcers say "he's better then that" concerning Duhons 28% shooting percentage. pot smoking to commence an hour ago.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> I never thought I would say this, but we are really missing eddy on the glass.


no!!!!!!!,no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! trade his lazy ***!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!trade them all!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

i think they need eddy on the low post ..


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Pistons a woeful 2-12 but only down 6.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm know I'm gonna get **** for this from those on Eddy's weiner, but what a *****.
It's the flu, suck it up and do your job.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

woops make that 8 and a turnover to boot.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Chandler with two quick fouls, might see the vets tonight, Harrington and Davis play over 30 mins.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*A little late but...*

*Detroit Pistons* (16-13) @ *Chicago Bulls* (10-17)

Starting Lineups:

Pistons

C. Billups - G
R. Hamilton - G
R. Wallace - F
T. Prince - F
B. Wallace - C

Bulls 

C. Duhon - G
K. Hinrich - G
L. Deng - F
A. Davis - F
T. Chandler - C


There, now I feel complete.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Kirk looks slow today. He's committed a number of turnovers and is having trobule getting back on D. I'll repeat again -- The Bulls really miss Eddy in this game.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hinrich needs to be more aware of hamilton defensive skills...


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> Kirk looks slow today. He's comitted a number of turnovers and is having trobule getting back on D. I'll repeat again -- The Bulls really miss Eddy in this game.


Where's 'ole Mellow at? Did I miss something? Is he injured?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Is Eddy dressed, or is he out altogether?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> 
> 
> Where's 'ole Mellow at? Did I miss something? Is he injured?


Sent home from practice with the flu. I haven't seen him on the bench so I'm guessing he didn't dress.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> Kirk looks slow today. He's comitted a number of turnovers and is having trobule getting back on D. I'll repeat again -- The Bulls really miss Eddy in this game.


a little too much birthday yesterday perhaps?


:grinning:


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

God. I can't believe we traded Crawford for Othella.

The Knicks must be kicking themselves right now.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Is Eddy dressed, or is he out altogether?


Not even in the building according to skiles....


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are playing good d..holding them to 21% shooting


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

21-14 Bulls @ the end of 1. The Bulls are limiting Detroit to 22% shooting


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Gordon needs to get going too


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Of the bulls first 21 shots, only 5 are from within 10 feet. I hope the bulls stay hot from the outside.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Ben must be listening opens the quarter with a 3.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> Gordon needs to get going too


Right when you say that he knocks down a trey.:yes:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Detroit announcers say concerning Gordon's three: "That's stealing! That's a layup!"

Nice to Gentle Ben developing a reputation.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

OT: according to a certain breed of logic that was floating around here last season and the beginning of this season, is Baron Davis the worst point guard in the league? New Orleans is absolutely BRUTAL.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

One nice stat is that the bulls have 9 assist for their first 10 made buckets.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>evalam23</b>!
> One nice stat is that the bulls have 9 assist for their first 10 made buckets.


Also are shooting 100% from the free throw line. Alright, they have only shot two free throws but it is a start.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

struggling to score..they are getting us through transition.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Greg Kelser," You Know Skiles almost got in a fight in an Alumni game" LOL


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

No inside game is going to kill the bulls tonight, only 6 shots within 10ft tonight out of 28. Compared that to Detroits 14 out of 24.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

so is someone going to break 80 tonight, 90 is probably out of the question, if the bulls do get 90 than they will win.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hinrich making his shots opens up the game inside..time to get Antonio Davis in the low post and chandler on the boards.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Greg Kelser," You Know Skiles almost got in a fight in an Alumni game" LOL


kelser is funny. "You can't list Ben Gordon at his height, you have to list him taller then 6'1 because he plays bigger then that."


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How can you seriously blame Curry for missing the game with the flu, thats just cold. He is physically exhausted, and its probaly best for the team that he sits out, because he won't be able to play that good. Kirk Hinrich the golden boy sat out last year with the flu at the beginning of the year, is he a *****? Sure Michael Jordan did it, but that was the NBA Finals. Different then one game against the Pistons. Jordan was the ultimate warrior too, lets not get on Curry's *** for missing one game.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

only 3 to's tonight, if we keep that up there will be more W's for the bulls.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

"We are not worthy."


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Ben is heating up.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

That shot to close the half by Gordon left Kelser speechless, me too


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Look out for the clutchman!!!!Gordon heating up!!!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Gordon 17 pts in the 2nd qtr WOW


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

BEN GORDON IS AWESOME.

The kid made my jaw drop about 3 times already.

:allhail:


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

17 first half points 7-10 from the field 3-4 from downtown, this guy can flat out score.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben Dolla is, dare I say, pretty decent.














Dayyem.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

*All I can say is that BEN the BULL is making me me EAT my words ...and I hope he continues to do so! That kid is a STAR! *


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> How can you seriously blame Curry for missing the game with the flu, thats just cold. He is physically exhausted, and its probaly best for the team that he sits out, because he won't be able to play that good. Kirk Hinrich the golden boy sat out last year with the flu at the beginning of the year, is he a *****? Sure Michael Jordan did it, but that was the NBA Finals. Different then one game against the Pistons. Jordan was the ultimate warrior too, lets not get on Curry's *** for missing one game.


Someone has a hard on for curry.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Ben Dolla is, dare I say, pretty decent.
> 
> fire Paxson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!fire him!!!!!!!!!!!fire him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Amazing what happens when you trade a guy who shoots a lot and who doesn't know how to play the game and draft a guy who shoots a lot and who _does_ know how to play the game.

Fire Skiles!

Fire Paxson!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Look for the pistons to double on gordon now...somebody will get open...


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>evalam23</b>!
> 17 first half points 7-10 from the field 3-4 from downtown, this guy can flat out score.


Without Eddy's scoring, we're going to need him to continue to win this one.

Before the game, I thought this had all the makings of a blowout. We knocked them off the last time we played so I figured we had their attention, not to mention that Eddy is not playing tonight. If the Bulls can pull this one off, I'll be one happy fan.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> Without Eddy's scoring, we're going to need him to continue to win this one.
> ...


This game makes me appreciate Eddy's play of late. Kudos to him for becoming a dependable scoring, rebounding and defensive presence.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Skiles should turn Ben lose to start the 3rd quarter, I want to see him get 40


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

few turnovers too, thats great!!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

BG!!! nuff said


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> 
> 
> This game makes me appreciate Eddy's play of late. Kudos to him for becoming a dependable scoring, rebounding and defensive presence.


I agree SST. We become a much more perimeter oriented team when he is not in the lineup. Other than Othella, we don't have anyone else who can score on the low block. It would be nice to see Tyson step up.


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

I would like to be like Vicent Vega, he probably never had a misjudgment, probably never said bad things about one player that now is playing good and never get tired of the same joke, I would like to have so much fun with so little, the life must be easier living like that...


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Hinrich better get ready if the case is that BG will be get doubled! Watch Gordon looking for hinrich if this happens!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Skiles should turn Ben lose to start the 3rd quarter, I want to see him get 40


Me too, but I guarentee Detroit is gonna put some heavy pressure on BG. Let's hope our bigs set some good picks for him.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm a little nervous... this game kind of reminds me of the NJ game... we keep a constant 4-8 point lead through out the whole game and then lose it in the last 2 minutes of the game... I DONT want to see that happen...

by the way does anyone else think our turnovers are lower because Eddy is not in there? I'm not saying that's the main reason but it COULD be a factor..

anyway go Bulls in the 2nd half..


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

> OziBull Hinrich better get ready if the case is that BG will be get doubled! Watch Gordon looking for hinrich if this happens!


Or get to the big men on the low post


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

That maybe so, but even gordon and deng have 0 turnovers, just an overall good night for holding onto the rock.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Amazing what happens when you trade a guy who shoots a lot and who doesn't know how to play the game and draft a guy who shoots a lot and who _does_ know how to play the game.












Why bring him into this game thread?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> I'm a little nervous... this game kind of reminds me of the NJ game... we keep a constant 4-8 point lead through out the whole game and then lose it in the last 2 minutes of the game... I DONT want to see that happen...
> 
> by the way does anyone else think our turnovers are lower because Eddy is not in there? I'm not saying that's the main reason but it COULD be a factor..
> ...


Gordon does only have 1 foul in the first half. Him fouling out was what really killed us in the last NJ game.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JPBulls</b>!
> I would like to be like Vicent Vega, he probably never had a misjudgment, probably never said bad things about one player that now is playing good and never get tired of the same joke, I would like to have so much fun with so little, the life must be easier living like that...


Quit with the hysterics and settle down, Knockout Ned.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I don't agree with starting Duhon when Curry is out. Its too much of a scoring lapse without a force in the paint. Gordon should have started this quarter.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Good god, what is the record for offensive fouls in a game? The Pistons must be close. They have to have at least 8...


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

kirk on fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

the Pistons need to get in transition to get their score going...stop the transition an they will struggle...nice start for Hinrich.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Hinrich nails a 3 to push the lead to 10 but the defensive play prior was B utiful. Kirk was following Rip and when Rip got the pass, Duhon was there with help defense.
I love it


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Up by 10. If we can extend the lead a little more Detroit may pack it in playing on back to back nights. Ben Wallace has been brutal offensively.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich, Duhon and Gordon = played in college.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

" When I was just a little young boy..... Papa said son you 'll never get far" 

Ronald Dupree sighting


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

DUPREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Didn't we cut him? Why do I see his name in the play-by-play?!?)


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Time to get gordon going!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Miami winning streak is over...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

horrible quarter for us so far


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

No inside game only two shots within 10ft out of 18, detroit has 9 out of 18.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

dupree? chicago? in or out?

discuss.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

We are losing?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

the last three minutes of this quarter killed us we need to get gordon or deng going. Hinrich fourth foul will keep him on the bench.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

comon guys!!!lets play d


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

erase


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we need to get some stops now period


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> erase


Aww, the pre-edit was funnier


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

the way the pistons defense is heating up...we defenetely will need some big plays to cooled them off


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

the game is definately winnable, but the defense needs to pick up


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Wait, why is Duhon playing?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

why skiles benched gordon and deng????????????


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> Wait, why is Duhon playing?


Is there also really a reason for nocioni to be playing right now? Seems like a no brainer to me that deng has got to be in there.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

this is going to be a tough one to swallow.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Gordon cooled off


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

this one is over...


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

gordon may have cooled off some but Duhon is always as cold as ice.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

skiles let deng to much time on the bench


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

THANKS SKILES FOR ANOTHER LOSS

GAME ENDS JUST LIKE THE NJ GAME, DET HAD NO BUISNESS WINNING THIS FUKEN GAME,AFTER PLAYING LAST NITE IN OUR HOUSE!


I FEEL SICK:upset:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

end eddy left a big hole inside...


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Now is when I'm glad Skiles froze Gordon on the bench for the first eight minutes of the third quarter.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> why skiles benched gordon and deng????????????


i guess we needed a defensive stop? we looked lost offensively late in the 4th when we had kirk, duhon, tyson, AD, and Andres in the game. 1 scorer out of those 5.

it seemed whenever deng would get loose and score a few baskets ina flurry, we would go away from him or he would end up on the bench.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Gordon need to start....so his rythm will not slow down


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

as usual the officiating is always against us.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think the absent of Eddy was huge.

15 combined points by Tyson Chandler, Antonio Davis, Othello Harrington. That is inexcusable, Curry would of got that himself. One of these 3 guys had to step up and they didn't.

Get Well Soon Eddy, we need ya!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I've generally been behind Skiles' game plans, but he failed today. I agree with starting Duhon to get the team in a flow when Curry is playing. But when he's out and there is a scoring gap, you have to start Gordon. Freezing Deng and Gordon in the third and forth was nothing short of puzzling. The Bulls lost today because there were long stretches where they couldn't buy a bucket. With Curry out, you have to get Gordon and Deng involved. 

On a side note, there must be a better way to get Chandler involved in the offense. He wasn't going to score with his back to the basket against the Wallaces.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The silver lining in this is that I am now more convinced than ever before that Gordon will be a consistent star in this league. Hopefully we can retain him during this period.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> The silver lining in this is that I am now more convinced than ever before that Gordon will be a consistent star in this league. Hopefully we can retain him during this period.


Well it's about damn time.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I had the good fortune to actually be at the game tonight which was wonderful considering I've only seen them get blown out the past few years, in person. I mean BAD blowouts, too...like losing to PHO this year and to BOS last year (by 40!). 

Anyway, it was BAFFLING to me that Luol Deng did not play more in the second half considering how incredibly effective he seemed to be in the first half. This isn't even saying a thing about how ridiculous and oh-so-Skiles that Gordon didn't play the beginning of the third quarter. Yes, Scott, we get it...Ben doesn't have major stamina. However, he IS a basketball player with RHYTHM and EMOTIONS and icing him like that does nothing but a.) physically take him off his game and b.) damage his confidence or, in Ben's self-sure case, his morale. 

From the upper decks you could hear me and my friends yelling for Luol Deng all second half...sigh, I really think Skiles hurt us tonight. And not having Eddy...well, I guess I'm glad to say that it hurt us. It was obvious that we had no inside scoring threat...and I'm thrilled that Eddy has proven himself to be USEFUL over these past few weeks.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>geoshnas</b>!
> 
> I FEEL SICK:upset:


so does Eddy


----------

